

Ask HN: What are you working on right now? - marcomassaro

Well HN - what are you working on right now? Looking to see some new ideas and what everyone in the community is up to...
======
padseeker
Its called Padseeker, my first startup - <http://padseeker.com/>

It's a web app that makes building a website for real estate as easy as
starting a blog. Plan is to enter beta November 2012. I was featured on Jason
Cohen's podcast in a very long interview a couple of months ago -
<http://blog.asmartbear.com/sb-live-6.html>

While not officially in beta if you want to try it out you can create an
account. I would love feedback from HN readers. We are going for ease of use,
you should have a site built within 10 minutes.

<http://padseeker.com/signup>

------
xackpot
I am working on integrating location based casual groups in my current app
Finderous (<http://www.findero.us>). Features that I am implementing: 1\.
Multilevel groups. i.e. groups at city/county/state/country levels. 2\.
Open/Closed groups. Anybody can join an open groups. And if you have a
passphrase, you can join a closed groups. 3\. Multiple threads in each groups.

Pretty exciting the way it is shaping up.

------
sapan
Fixing bugs and working on the new version of Croppola: A intelligent image
cropping app for iOS <http://tinyurl.com/croppola-ios>. Also building a new
app similar to Croppola that allows us to intelligently crop images while we
shoot them from camera.

------
kstenerud
Finishing up integration of
[https://github.com/kstenerud/KSCrash/tree/feature/new-
struct...](https://github.com/kstenerud/KSCrash/tree/feature/new-structure)
into our app.

It does zombie detection in the wild now!

------
timjahn
I'm working on matchist (<http://matchist.com>), a service for freelance
developers that provides them with quality clients and projects, and gets them
paid on time, every time.

------
hoka
Building a CRM/Sign in system for groups. Will let groups have events, set
membership expiration, process payments, and measure effectiveness of
advertising and referrals as well as manage their email list

------
bharani_m
I am working on Airball - <http://airball.in> \- an elegant dribbble viewer
built with Backbone.js.

I am also trying to make a Titanium desktop app out of it.

~~~
marcomassaro
Looks great. Clean and easy to use. Whats the reason for creating? Side
project? Something else?

~~~
bharani_m
The main reason for building Airball was to teach myself backbone.js.

------
mcrider
Fixing a few (mostly mobile) bugs and trying my damndest to market
<http://flapcast.com> \-- A web app for streaming and sharing your podcasts.

~~~
sejje
Reminds me of the days of frame navigations!

The podcasts listed on the landing page are scrunched together so that the
tops of each are being cut off, rendering them illegible.

(Ubuntu and Chromium)

~~~
mcrider
I've fixed the display issue, but I remember now talking with a user who
couldn't get podcasts to play in Ubuntu/Chromum -- Unfortunately, its a
licensing issue and my hands are tied :( Chromium users will have to use
Firefox or another browser to actually play content.

------
ceautery
Adding an HTML5 Pacman widget to function as my blog's header. Eat all the
text, new text pops in. - <http://cautery.blogspot.com/>

~~~
marcomassaro
Why use blogger over Tumblr? Any reason?

~~~
ceautery
I started that blog a couple years before Tumblr was founded. I had a Tumblr
site for a while just for tech experiments ("bits on the wire"), but decided
to merge them. They may have improved since then, but at the time I didn't
like the sharing system (pages with 100s of "shared by bob, shared by jane),
or the content ("fuck yeah this, fuck yeah that").

Has the community and layout improved, then?

~~~
marcomassaro
I personally don't blog - its something I've been wanting to get into. Just
seems nowadays Tumblr is the norm since its easy, shareable, social yadda
yadda

------
soneill
I'm working on <http://www.couchster.com>

Currently working on resolving some CSS issues and a few other code problems.

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks for sharing. Only for New Orleans right now?

~~~
soneill
Yeah, New Orleans is our test market. Plan is to show proof of concept with
some traction there, then get some funding to expand regionally.

~~~
marcomassaro
Cool - best of luck

------
dzenanr
Working on a domain model framework called Dartling.
<https://github.com/dzenanr/dartling>

------
am2267
I'm working on a social network for startups <http://www.investopad.com/>

------
27182818284
Retrofitting older web apps into a new responsive design that adjusts well for
iOS and Android

------
Spoom
I'm working on a social card game platform targeting web / Facebook, phones,
and tablets.

------
147
I'm working on a service that handles drip email marketing for businesses.

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm working on staff timekeeping solutions for small business.

------
xcubic
Andrew Ng's Machine Learning course. Pretty good I might add.

------
jkaykin
Changing recruiting. I am working on a new recruitment tool.

------
justplay
fixing indian education system

~~~
codegeek
how ?

~~~
justplay
I'm starting new startup where i will offer education facilities in fun
manner. I cant fully disclose all my idea since it under development , but
soon i will keep it in HN for review. Btw, since gaining users in not an easy
thing so i currently implemented approach which provides college lecture notes
etc. So, i got some good feedback and users. And i will expand it soon after
my exams. Site : <http://www.paredusys.com> ( under development,signup is
shutdown for some moments )

------
orangethirty
Building Nuuton.(nuuton.com)

------
bmelton
Trying to figure out how it was that my big dumb self not only deleted one of
my Slicehosts (on purpose) but also apparently deleted the backups of the
database that were exported, the other host to which I was making longer term
backups, and my backups of the backups all within the past month.

Alternately, trying to find caches of the content. I had some 'An Extremely
Gentle Introduction to x" type of posts on the blog that people seem to be
missing. :-\

